# Hallam Tower Hotel, Sheffield, June 2017



## HughieD (Jun 28, 2017)

*1. The History*
The hotel was designed by Nelson Foley of the Trust House Architectural Department. Construction started in 1963 at a cost of £1 million. Sheffield’s first million pound hotel was owned by Trust Houses Group Ltd and opened two year’s later on 24th March 1965. It had 136 bedrooms over its eleven stories and employed close to 150 staff Facilities included the Vulcan Room restaurant, a quick service buttery and the Downstairs Bar. It was one of the first luxury hotels in the region since the end of World War II it had a high profile. The hotel restaurant achieved a four star rating from the AA and during the 1966 World Cup was the base hotel of the Swiss National team

In 1970 ownership passed to the Trust House Forte. By 1986 the building was known as the Hallam Tower Post House and a year later was subject to a £750,000 refurbishment which also saw the opening of the gym. The hotel later went through a number of name-changes as it went from became known as the Forte Crest Sheffield and then the Posthouse Sheffield. Finally in 2001 it became the hotel became the Holiday Inn Sheffield West. The hotel eventually closed, along with the attached Spirit Health Club, on 18th April 2004. It was sold to the infamous Hague family’s development company Hallam Grange Ltd for £6.3 million later in 2004. 

Since its closure the building has stood empty. Five years after it closed its doors planning permission was granted in 2009 for redevelopment of the tower into residential units. Sheffield-based Axis Architecture worked on the scheme for three years and proposed an extra floor to the rear of the tower while others were to be removed from the front portion and the whole building re-clad. It’s ancillary and low rise buildings were demolished in 2013 along with clearance of the first three floors leaving just the tower remaining. In September 2013, Hallam Grange placed the building on the market for sale and a buyer was found in May 2014. A month later the deal had fallen through and the property was returned to the market. In July 2015 a company purchased the site proposing to demolish the tower and build new luxury apartments and homes. In March 2017 the body of a Sheffield University student Thomas Rhodes, 19, was found at the base of the hotel with injuries consistent with a fall.

*2. The Explore*
Or non-explore, so apologies before you get too excited. After the tragic death of Thomas Rhodes the place has, understandably, been resealed. It is pretty dangerous with holes in the many floors with sheer drops. Hence this is just an external view of the place from the various vantage points around the perimeter fence.

*3. The Pictures*

General view from the east:


img0935 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0934bw by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0937 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0943 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0945 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0938 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The sealed-up lift shaft:


img0941 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0947 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The northern end of the hotel:


img0936bw by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0950 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Southern end:


img0946 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Viewed from the west:


img2063 by HughieDW, on Flickr

One of the many smashed windows:


img2065 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 29, 2017)

that looks a big place hughie


----------



## HughieD (Jun 29, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> that looks a big place hughie



Certainly is...lorra stairs if you go up!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 30, 2017)

Interesting history you have come up with and some very sad recent news by the sound of it.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 1, 2017)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Interesting history you have come up with and some very sad recent news by the sound of it.



Cheers PV. They never got to bottom of what happened and why he was up there along on a Saturday night.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 5, 2017)

Another quick distant shot that puts the Hallam Tower in perspective...rising amid a sea of green in the west end of Sheffield...


img1062 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD (Sep 6, 2017)

Here you go...position at close of play this eve RE: demo of Hallam Tower:


----------



## Snailsford (Sep 7, 2017)

wow, what an amazing place! After reading up on the lad who was found at the bottom of the building, it would seem that he was a fellow urbex'er, who lost his footing and fell...

I wouldn't be surprised if everything tightened up around the building alot, shame really...


----------



## HughieD (Sep 7, 2017)

Snailsford said:


> wow, what an amazing place! After reading up on the lad who was found at the bottom of the building, it would seem that he was a fellow urbex'er, who lost his footing and fell...
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if everything tightened up around the building alot, shame really...



I don't think too many people will be to going in there from now on!


----------



## ironsky (Sep 11, 2017)

The tower is now half gone, in a way I'm glad it's getting demolished it is an eyesore that can be seen from miles around and a deadly deathtrap it's time it went.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 11, 2017)

ironsky said:


> The tower is now half gone, in a way I'm glad it's getting demolished it is an eyesore that can be seen from miles around and a deadly deathtrap it's time it went.



Still quite sentimental about the old concrete carbunkle.More demo pictures coming soon....


----------



## Wrench (Sep 12, 2017)

Bugger I always fancied this now it's too late. Nice report I liked your take on it.


----------

